# best small spreader to run bulk salt



## weckel5984 (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking for opinions on what would be the best tailgate spreader to get to used for spreading bulk salt. I know there are large ones that have the auger built into them but would really like to use a small one like a snowex 325 or 525 that will not block my vision and would be easy to take a snow blower in and out of the truck with. Would getting one of these and adding a vibrator to it be a good enough solution?


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Oct 31, 2009)

*Tailgate Spreader Optimal Selection*

You have alot of different options nowadays if your looking at tailgate spreaders. I personally have owned a Meyer,Sno Way, and 2 different Sno Ex. The best one hands down would be the Sno Ex. The drive motor is sealed in, the speed and throw distance of salt is phenominal. That spreader will empty fast if you want it to!! Then when it starts to rust a little, sandblast and paint it for a minimal cost and its new again! Just had mine done a couple weeks ago. 100 bucks.

The Sno Way is pulley driven and if you don't pay meticulous attention you will either be forced to remove the drive system to loosen and get rid of rust in order to get pulley drive to function properly. The spinner is made of cheap molded plastic and one touch to anything and your down.

The meyer setup was alot like the Snow Ex, but the ease of use and performance just wasn't there. Hope that helps and Godbless!:waving:


----------



## frue (Dec 17, 2007)

poopdeckpappy;1680697 said:


> You have alot of different options nowadays if your looking at tailgate spreaders. I personally have owned a Meyer,Sno Way, and 2 different Sno Ex. The best one hands down would be the Sno Ex. The drive motor is sealed in, the speed and throw distance of salt is phenominal. That spreader will empty fast if you want it to!! Then when it starts to rust a little, sandblast and paint it for a minimal cost and its new again! Just had mine done a couple weeks ago. 100 bucks.
> 
> The Sno Way is pulley driven and if you don't pay meticulous attention you will either be forced to remove the drive system to loosen and get rid of rust in order to get pulley drive to function properly. The spinner is made of cheap molded plastic and one touch to anything and your down.
> 
> The meyer setup was alot like the Snow Ex, but the ease of use and performance just wasn't there. Hope that helps and Godbless!:waving:


Great post


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

Airflo mss. All stainless, no plastic and will spread anything. All chain drivin, no belts and sits lower than the top of the tailgate.


----------



## weckel5984 (Sep 2, 2011)

twgranger: looked up the airflo and that looks pretty sweet! IDK about their support around here as well as pricing. 

Thanks for the reviews on the snowex's. I figured they would be the ones to go with. But my question is will I have any issue spreading bulk with them as long as I put a vibrator on it? The ones I would like to get due to being smaller sized are made for bagged salt.


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

It depends on if the bulk salt moisture and if it's cousre or lots of fines ,I had a snow ex 1075 and it did ok but the bulk salt would pack and jam even with a vib.im debating on getting a salt tgs 07 because i need a smaller spreader for another truck


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I had a salt dogg tailgate spreader for a couple weeks until I found out they suck! No one installs or fixes them in my area and I know why now. I just bought a western spreader, it get installed in a couple days.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I use to use the old buyers or meyers square box direct drive with the motor under the spreader.. With a vibrator they work great and their are cheap.. I would replace the motors every season for $80


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I used to have the small snowex, don't remember the model but it was single speed and barely spread bagged material and only held a couple hundred lbs. Next I got a buyers suvpro and that was much better. That spread full width and held 350lbs. not the 300 they claim. I always wanted a small spreader becasue I had to get a blower and push spreader in and out of the back of my truck. Other than it's size that suv pro was great and I used it for 10 years. I replaced several motors but they are cheap and when it had a new one it spreads as good as our snow ex 1075 or western 1000 ever did. Long story short we made the switch to bulk this year and went with a saltdogg tgs07. It's big compared to my old little spreader but for the money you can't beat it. Under $1500 out the door from angelos here in detroit. Oh and for all the bad talk of buyers my 10 year old little spreader that has been welded and patched up many times is still sitting ready to go as a back up ! I never had a vibrator or tried bulk in my suv pro but it might work and if you need easy access to your bed it folds down. Dollar for dollar and availability of parts I like the buyers spreaders.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Snowex 575 or Boss 600 for smaller, lower sitting spreaders.


----------



## P.L. (Dec 15, 2007)

Air flo mss. I've run one for the past 4 years with 0 problems and very little matainence other than washing it off.


----------

